# western ohio bottling works van wert ohio



## k9mom (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to the group. I'm looking for a Western Ohio Bottling Works (van wert) soda bottle. I don't know if it's even ok to post something like this here, so if not, my apologies in advance. I've got an active search going on Ebay. Found a Western Ohio Bottling Works Paulding Ohio.....(which is a neighboring city to Van Wert) but so far, no luck finding a Van Wert bottle. My Dad worked there as a young man (late teens..around 1948-49) and I'd love to get one for sentimental reasons. He said he remembers them making really good orange soda. The Paulding Ohio division made "OCola", which was intended to compete with Coke.  Any and all suggestions/help most welcome


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 22, 2013)

You are in the right place as far as your post is concerned. I live further East than Van Wert but I see the Western Ohio Bottling Works bottles all the time. If you live near that part of Ohio you should be able to find one in an antique shop or flea market. I have never paid attention to Paudling vs. Van Wert but I know I have seen the Van Wert bottles and I think they are as common as the Paulding bottles but I could be wrong. I might have a WOBW bottle somewhere in a box but I am not sure that I do. If not, I do see them for sale fairly often so I could get one if you are not in the area. I am surprised there is not one on Ebay. Save the search and I'm sure one will be on there soon enough but you can typically get them cheaper at a flea market or antique mall. Let me know if you can't find one.


----------



## k9mom (Mar 22, 2013)

thanks! I have had that search saved for a couple of months and the only hit I've had was today, with a Paulding bottle. I'm just across the Indiana line so I'm gonna make a trip to Van Wert and hit a few antique stores to see if I can find one. I really appreciate the reply!


----------



## celerycola (Mar 22, 2013)

I may have an extra in a box. I'll try to take a look this weekend.


----------



## fer_de_lance (Mar 23, 2013)

K9M,

 I don't have a bottle but I do have a crate. This has an interesting story,I purchased on ebay because it has the perforated bottom that held bottles upside down  and that it was a Coca-Cola copy cat and upon closer inspection I found that  Western Bottling Works had painted their logo over the original owners name which was Puraq of Fort Wayne,IN. And last but not least I found that the crate itself was made in Evansville,IN,which is my home town
                                                           Tim


----------



## k9mom (Mar 23, 2013)

cool! (on the crate!)....I'm gonna do some reading. And celerycola, don't go out of your way.


----------



## grime5 (Mar 24, 2013)

i have one of those western ohio bottling co from vanwert o. that was probably my o-cola bottle you saw on ebay.we have been selling a huge lot of bottles the last few weeks.if you can pay the shipping i will send you the bottle.i would just pay the shipping too but our money is real tight right now.send me an email at grime55atyahoo.com so i can get your address. thanks greg


----------

